# I broke my Stanley Block plane....



## JamesN (Jan 11, 2017)

I bought an old stanley 9 1/2 block plane at an antique store a while back and fixed it up. A couple months back it fell off my bench and the little metal lever thing broke. I’m not sure i’m able to fix it, i’ve tried. And i can’t find any of that part for sale. It’s a really nice plane, and was my favorite one until it broke. How do I got about getting this thing working again? Thanks


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Somebody could probably braze it but the cost would be more than the plane is worth.


----------



## JamesN (Jan 11, 2017)

Steve Neul said:


> Somebody could probably braze it but the cost would be more than the plane is worth.


Yeah exactly, wouldn’t be worth the trouble.


What’s the name of the broken part? Maybe I could find some place that sells replacements. Or does anyone have a whole lever cap for a stanley 9 1/2, that I could buy?


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Have you looked here:

https://www.antique-used-tools.com/comparts.htm


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

JamesN said:


> Yeah exactly, wouldn’t be worth the trouble.
> 
> 
> What’s the name of the broken part? Maybe I could find some place that sells replacements. Or does anyone have a whole lever cap for a stanley 9 1/2, that I could buy?


Not exactly sure what you would call the part. My guess is you would call it a clamp lever.


----------



## trentwilson43056 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hey man I have this Amish friend that probably has that part for not much money. Do you want me to check for you?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think maybe this is it. It would help if you could determine the exact model plane. http://www.stanleytoolparts.com/camrifor12.html At least it might give you an idea on what the part is called.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

On the link I posted there is an exploded view of a block plane, believe part is #21, "throat adjusting lever" so they seem to use different terminology than the link Steve posted from Stanley.


----------



## JamesN (Jan 11, 2017)

trentwilson43056 said:


> Hey man I have this Amish friend that probably has that part for not much money. Do you want me to check for you?


Yes that would be awesome


The link Steve sent is the part, but it looks like it’s sold out. 

And in the other link it’s not part 21, It looks like the part originally came with the entire lever cap (part 4), not just the cam and rivet. 

So...does anyone happen to have an extra cam and rivet? Or maybe the whole lever cap, for a stanley 9 1/2? Thanks for the help


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

JamesN said:


> Yes that would be awesome
> 
> 
> The link Steve sent is the part, but it looks like it’s sold out.
> ...


The part isn't just sold out, they no longer offer it.


----------



## P89DC (Sep 25, 2017)

I've been looking on ebay to see if there's a low cost replacement lever cap iron but I haven't seen one. On the other hand there's complete block planes with good lever cap irons for under $15 shipped. 



https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=stanley+block&_sacat=13874&_sop=15


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Bingo!*

When you search for Stanley 9 1/2 block plane lever cap ........:nerd2:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr..._osacat=13874&_odkw=stanley+9+1/2+block+plane


----------



## P89DC (Sep 25, 2017)

woodnthings said:


> When you search for Stanley 9 1/2 block plane lever cap ........:nerd2:....


 You got google-fu! I didn't work that far through the listing from lowest price because I was finding all sorts of complete units in user condition without finding any caps for less $$. 



Off topic: Worse thing about buying a plane off of ebay is it's totally addicting. Watch out, OP!


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Try www.ereplacementparts.com for the part. Good luck.


----------



## trentwilson43056 (Nov 10, 2015)

JamesN said:


> Yes that would be awesome
> 
> 
> The link Steve sent is the part, but it looks like it’s sold out.
> ...


The guy has the part and I’m going up there tomorrow to pick up a couple of totes for some Stanley planes. It’s no more than 10 bucks. I can’t see shipping much more than5,6,7 bucks. You want me to pick it up. Like I said the most it would be is 10 bucks,maybe less. He sells used plane irons for 5 bucks. The totes I’m getting he gave me a price of 5 to 10 bucks,depending on condition. What’s the length or model of that plane?


----------



## trentwilson43056 (Nov 10, 2015)

Never mind I see the model #


----------



## trentwilson43056 (Nov 10, 2015)

This is him. https://www.facebook.com/ColonialHomesteadArtisansGuild/


----------



## JamesN (Jan 11, 2017)

trentwilson43056 said:


> The guy has the part and I’m going up there tomorrow to pick up a couple of totes for some Stanley planes. It’s no more than 10 bucks. I can’t see shipping much more than5,6,7 bucks. You want me to pick it up. Like I said the most it would be is 10 bucks,maybe less. He sells used plane irons for 5 bucks. The totes I’m getting he gave me a price of 5 to 10 bucks,depending on condition. What’s the length or model of that plane?


Yes that would be awesome! Are you talking about just the little cam/rivet or the whole lever cap? If it’s the whole level cap, can you make sure it’s just like the one in the picture (in my original post). Could you also pick up a 2” wide iron for a Millers Falls no. 9 hand plane (i believe it’s an equivalent to stanley no.4). Only if it’s $10 or less please. Thanks again! I can private message you for payment stuff and all that.


----------



## trentwilson43056 (Nov 10, 2015)

JamesN said:


> I bought an old stanley 9 1/2 block plane at an antique store a while back and fixed it up. A couple months back it fell off my bench and the little metal lever thing broke. I’m not sure i’m able to fix it, i’ve tried. And i can’t find any of that part for sale. It’s a really nice plane, and was my favorite one until it broke. How do I got about getting this thing working again? Thanks


This guy scammed me by claiming the part was not in the shipping package. All for 10 bucks. The part was placed into the shipping package as witnessed by my local Pack and Ship clerk. James N is not his name. His name is Alex. I have no use for this part and have no purpose in keeping especially for a measly five bucks. I was doing him a favor. He is a scammer. that got a used plane iron in the mix bought and shipping paid for 5 bucks. I’m not likely to repeat this act of generosity again for anyone. My Amish supplier friend from this point on will be mine personally with no benefit to others because of this persons actions.


----------



## JamesN (Jan 11, 2017)

trentwilson43056 said:


> JamesN said:
> 
> 
> > I bought an old stanley 9 1/2 block plane at an antique store a while back and fixed it up. A couple months back it fell off my bench and the little metal lever thing broke. I’m not sure i’m able to fix it, i’ve tried. And i can’t find any of that part for sale. It’s a really nice plane, and was my favorite one until it broke. How do I got about getting this thing working again? Thanks
> ...


Bud, I really appreciate you getting the parts for me but the lever cap didn’t show up,.for whatever reason. My name is James, im 16 years old so i gave you my dads Pay Pal...his name is Alex. I wouldn’t scam anyone, especially for that amount of money lmao. If you want me to refund the refunded money BACK to you, let me know, as I don’t want this to be such a big deal. have a good day


----------

